
Federal Investigators Spot Flaws in SpaceX Falcon 9 Rockets - daegloe
http://www.popularmechanics.com/space/rockets/a25035/flaws-in-spacex-falcon-9-rockets/
======
Gibbon1
> The Government Accountability Office identified persistent cracking in
> turbofans that pump fuel to the rocket engines.

Wah?

